# Stool looks different



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

So I'm a little worried, Hedwig's stool has changed and I'm not sure if I should be worried. I called my vet and I can't make an appointment until Monday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Make the appointment with the vet - you can always cancel it if things change. 
Is there another Avian Vet you could see earlier?

Has she been eating a lot of vegetables?
Is she over-stressed?
Is she fluffed up and lethargic or just the loose stools.

Sometimes a budgie will have loose stools for a day or so and then be back to normal.

Unless she's acting differently than normal, I'd just keep an eye on her today and tomorrow.*


----------



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

She's been eating a small amount a veggies. Just when I gave her out. She doesn't seemed stressed and she seems to enjoy when we hang out. She's eating normal too.

I'm not sure if we have another avian vet in town. She said she can come in for an emergency but prefers being scheduled.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's probably the change in diet.
I wouldn't be overly worried. Just like any other animal (including humans) a bird's stools will have different consistency and color depending on various factors.

It's good you are being vigilant. 
I'd make the appointment for Monday and just keep an eye on Hedwig for the next couple of days. You can always re-evaluate if necessary.

Best wishes!*


----------



## ColdWinterDream (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you! I've just read that they hide their Illness so it had me concerned.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies do indeed hide their illnesses.
In this instance, you don't need to worry just yet though.*


----------

